# Help! Rabbit ate popcorn kernels



## Misspoppy (Jun 11, 2014)

My rabbit accidentally ate some popcorn kernels ... Probably two. she is eating and drinking now and it has been about two hours since she ate the kernels. Will she be ok?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 11, 2014)

Corn kernels don't really digest, but do tend to pass unless a large amount are consumed (which is when it can cause blockages). One or two should be perfectly fine. I think within another two hours you should see them pass. If she's still eating, drinking and pooping normally, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Misspoppy (Jun 11, 2014)

Azerane said:


> Corn kernels don't really digest, but do tend to pass unless a large amount are consumed (which is when it can cause blockages). One or two should be perfectly fine. I think within another two hours you should see them pass. If she's still eating, drinking and pooping normally, I wouldn't worry about it.



Thanks so much, I was so worried. :apollo:


----------

